# Lebensdauer von Externen Festplatten ?



## lordiyodi (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute ich hab mir so meine gedanken gemacht und auch Sorgen.



Ich hab unheimlich wichtige Daten auf meinen Externen Festplatten. Ich hab insgesammt 4stk  also insgesammt 3.5Terrabyte.   Ich habe sehr viel Urlaubsvideos Fotos und Aufnahmen die mir sehr wichtig sind.


Die Festplatten sind vielleicht mal 1 std bis 2 std in Gebrauch und das vielleicht 2 mal in der Woche jeweils also nur von Kurzer dauer immer. Ich nutze Sie überwiegend um die Daten zu Sichern.


Meine Frage ist wie lange könnten die Festplatten Überleben 2 Seagate und 1 Verbatim und 1 Trekstor sind das. 


2 Festplatten sind immer komplett in der Hülle eingepackt.      2 Festplatten sind draußen und immer mit einer Decke zugedeckt. 


Meint ihr solche Platten können lange überstehen  



Zb hab ich Cds die sind von 1997 noch und die haben es überstanden ohne jeglichen Verluste


----------



## Hadruhne (31. Januar 2010)

Du kannst mit verschiedenen Tools S.M.A.R.T.  Werte der Festplatte betrachten. Die geben Auskunft über den Zustand des Laufwerks, falls etwas nicht in Ordnung sein sollte. 
Es ist anzuraten etwa alle 2 -3 Jahre die Daten 1 mal komplett auszulesen, die  Festplatte zu formatieren (kein schnellformat ! , lowlevel Format noch besser) und anschließend die Daten wieder neu draufschreiben.  Damit sinkt die Chance von Datenverlust; mit guter Kühlung sowieso.


----------



## amdintel (31. Januar 2010)

generell ca. 3 bis 5 Jahre 
man kann auch 10 Jahre  erreichen , 
wenn man die HDD schont und pfleglich behandelt,
ist irgendwie , 
wie beim Akku lese  und Schreibzugriffe,
 nach möglichkeit nie fragmentieren


----------



## mattinator (31. Januar 2010)

Hadruhne schrieb:


> Du kannst mit verschiedenen Tools S.M.A.R.T.  Werte der Festplatte betrachten. Die geben Auskunft über den Zustand des Laufwerks, falls etwas nicht in Ordnung sein sollte.
> Es ist anzuraten etwa alle 2 -3 Jahre die Daten 1 mal komplett auszulesen, die  Festplatte zu formatieren (kein schnellformat ! , lowlevel Format noch besser) und anschließend die Daten wieder neu draufschreiben.  Damit sinkt die Chance von Datenverlust; mit guter Kühlung sowieso.



S.M.A.R.T. ist sicher eine sehr gute Methode, aber leider funktioniert es über USB http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.nur bei den wenigsten externen Festplatten. Sehr gute freie Tools sind CrystalDiskInfo (http://crystalmark.info/?lang=en) und WD Data Lifeguard Diagnostic für Windows (http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=613&sid=3〈=de), vllt. hat er Glück und kann seine Platten auslesen. Ansonsten müsste *lordiyodi* die Platten schon temp. ausbauen und intern am Rechner anschließen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Januar 2010)

Du könntest wenn du auf nummer Sicher gehen willst, dir ein BlueRay Brenner kaufen da bekommst du pro Disk 25 Gig darauf ist zwar teuer die Geschichte aber wenn dir die Daten so wichtig sind sollte es dir wert sein. Weil Festplatten ob jetzt intern oder extern können immer mal kaputt gehen egal wie du sie behandelst oder benutzts.


----------



## lordiyodi (31. Januar 2010)

Sehr tolle tipps vielen Dank. Ich denke die Blu ray Geschichte wird eine sehr gute Alternative sein aber ich denke ich werde noch abwarten bis das Medium Blu ray noch billiger wird und auf das Level von Dvds kommt. Ich denke in 2 Jahren wird es so sein.


----------



## lazy (31. Januar 2010)

lordiyodi schrieb:


> Ich denke die Blu ray Geschichte wird eine sehr gute Alternative sein...




Auf Dauer halten Blu rays auch nicht, irgendwann werden die auch unlesbar. Es kommt darauf an wie lange du die Daten aufheben möchtest. Völlig klar es gibt bisher keine Tests ob eine CD/sonstwas 100 Jahre hält, einfach weil die Technik noch in den Kinderschuhen ist 

Zumindest auf USB Sticks sollte man keine wichtigen Daten speichern. 

Deine Festplatten kannst du auch mit HDtune auslesen, dabei gingen bisher bei mir alle externen Platten und Sticks. Eine HDD hat in der Regel eine bestimmte Anzahl an Start/Stop counts wenn die verbraucht ist, kannst du die HDD vergessen. Also lieber einmal die HDD mehrere Stunden laufen lassen als sie 3 mal am Tag an und aus zu machen. 

Wobei noch anzumerken ist das die besagte Start/Stop zahl irgendwo im fünf bis sechsstelligen bereich ist.


----------



## Hadruhne (31. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> S.M.A.R.T. ist sicher eine sehr gute Methode, aber leider funktioniert es über USB nur bei den wenigsten externen Festplatten. Sehr gute freie Tools sind CrystalDiskInfo (Crystal Dew World) und WD Data Lifeguard Diagnostic für Windows (http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=613&sid=3〈=de), vllt. hat er Glück und kann seine Platten auslesen. Ansonsten müsste *lordiyodi* die Platten schon temp. ausbauen und intern am Rechner anschließen.



Die Smart Werte konnte ich bei meinen Platten auch über Usb zuverlässig auslesen. Gut, dass du das mit dem USB nochmal erwähnst. Wenn nämlich Fehler auftreten startet für gewöhnlich Checkdisk. Und das bleibt mit USB immer hängen. Allein schon deshalb ist es nötig die Platte intern anzuschliessen im Fehlerfall.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2010)

Ne HDD kann immer mal scheinbar grundlos kaputtgehen oder auch ganz einfach aus Ungeschicktheit kaputtgehen (du stößt mit nem Ellbogen gegen, während die läuft => Leseköpfe "hauen" auf die Platte => Schrott...)

Daher IMMER die wichtigen Daten zweifach sichern. Am besten mal die wirkjlcih wirklich wichtigen Daten aussortieren und DIE dann jeweils auf zwei HDDs sichern. bei gelegenheit auch mal Müll löschen, denn man sich sowieso nie wieder anschaut


----------



## huntertech (1. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ne HDD kann immer mal scheinbar grundlos kaputtgehen oder auch ganz einfach aus Ungeschicktheit kaputtgehen (du stößt mit nem Ellbogen gegen, während die läuft => Leseköpfe "hauen" auf die Platte => Schrott...)
> 
> Daher IMMER die wichtigen Daten zweifach sichern. Am besten mal die wirkjlcih wirklich wichtigen Daten aussortieren und DIE dann jeweils auf zwei HDDs sichern. bei gelegenheit auch mal Müll löschen, denn man sich sowieso nie wieder anschaut



Stimme ich nur zu. Gerade bei Computern halte ich von "Das sollte so und so lange halten" überhauptnichts. Man kann sagen, dass die im Durchschnitt so und so alt werden aber ganz ehrlich: Das bringt dich auch nicht weiter  Wie Herbboy schon schrieb, nur ein Ausrutscher und die sind kaputt. Ebenso können die aber einfach mal aus Lust und Laune nicht mehr angehen!

Das beste P/L-Verhältnis haben soweit ich weiß 1,5TB Platten. Da kannst du ein günstiges Modell mit einer geringen Ausfallrate wählen (Western Digital ist sehr bekannt für sehr langlebige Platten), 2-3 davon kaufen und bist mit etwas Geld sicher. UNBEDINGT!!! alle wichtigen Daten sichern. Sicher heißt nicht (den Fehler machen die meisten  ), dass man alles auf ne externe Platte schiebt, sondern, dass man alles 2-mal hat. Verlass dich nicht auf irgendwelche Programme o.Ä., kauf dir Sicherungsplatten und entrümpel deine Dateien regelmäßig!


----------

